# hot buys?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

what happened to the 25 dollar hot buys? I'm absolutely amazed at what they are charging for plastic these days. I think I'll mend and paint the old ones I have.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> what happened to the 25 dollar hot buys? I'm absolutely amazed at what they are charging for plastic these days. I think I'll mend and paint the old ones I have.


 Yep, the high prices really started 2 years ago. One or two companies started charging ridiculous prices for Chinese made decoys and every other manufacturer jumped on board. As long as folks keep buying them they will keep charging whatever.
I have been repainting mine as well. I refuse to pay $60+ for 6 duck decoys. I honestly don't think paint makes much of a difference anyway, the ducks are just looking for bodies to land with. I mean look at all the guys on the GSL that use silhouettes, seem to work okay for them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a bunch of Decoys, and have not been out hunting after selling the boat Maybee I should get ride of them, and go fishing?????


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yep, the high prices really started 2 years ago. One or two companies started charging ridiculous prices for Chinese made decoys and every other manufacturer jumped on board. As long as folks keep buying them they will keep charging whatever.
> I have been repainting mine as well. I refuse to pay $60+ for 6 duck decoys. I honestly don't think paint makes much of a difference anyway, the ducks are just looking for bodies to land with. *I mean look at all the guys on the GSL that use silhouettes, seem to work okay for them.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That generally only works on teal and spooners and divers. I don't think I've ever dropped the hammer on a mallard or pintail using silos.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought a couple boxes of flambeau mallards, still in the box, for $20 a doz. Go to wal mart, they are now $25 for 6. I think it's because of the Duck Dynasty era.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Gee LeDouche[B said:


> [/[/B]QUOTE]
> 
> That generally only works on teal and spooners and divers. I don't think I've ever dropped the hammer on a mallard or pintail using silos.


 Probably because that's pretty much all that's on the GSL. (spoonies, teal and goldeneyes) Try the silos in fresh water impoundments where it is shallow. You may change your mind, maybe not though. I definitely prefer to have floaters out if possible, but they don't need to be painted pretty to get birds in.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm pretty much buying straight G&H decoys now. Yes they aren't cheap as some decoys and thy are not quite as fancy looking as some, but their paint is tough as nails and they are made in the USA. I have a dozen I was given over 20 years ago, I still hunt over them.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I'm pretty much buying straight G&H decoys now. Yes they aren't cheap as some decoys and thy are not quite as fancy looking as some, but their paint is tough as nails and they are made in the USA. I have a dozen I was given over 20 years ago, I still hunt over them.


 I have 20+ year old G & H that are still going strong....cant go wrong with G&H. not sure what their new products are like, but geez the old stuff is solid.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes I absolutely agree with the G & H comments. They were the first dozen decoys I ever purchased in 1990. G & H Mallards, and they look as good today as they did the day I bought them at Gart Brothers. The paint is freaking sweet! and not one has ever cracked or broken. A couple of the glass eyes have fallen out, but who cares?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I won 2 dozen G&H swivel head widgeons at a fundraiser down here two years ago, I've hunted over one dozen of them some, so far they seem a solid as the older models. And i don't tend to baby decoys much.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I just send a calling whisper into the wind , the ducks get hypnotized and start dropping in. no decoys needed, but I throw out GHG just for effect's..............I know, I know. the paint falls off and such, I must just be lucky with GHG


thinking of going to AvianX


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

All the decoys of today look great when you buy them. I dont buy as many decoys as I used to. these days I'm a G&H man. When I buy new decoys that is wat I buy. They are little more money but are made in Oklahoma, USA and they are good solid decoys. They weigh a little less than some of the others too. Todays decoys wiegh more than they need to. I have some original standard G&H's that are 25 years old. I have some old flambeaus that are that old too. They have been repainted several times the G&H's from that era still look pretty good.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I couldn't agree more about the paint! In this era decoys are made to impress the hunter not the ducks! There are studies out there that say the first colors ducks see from the air are black & white. I know a bunch of hunters that paint their deeks all black or all white. Heck I have killed many limmits over milk jugs painted all black... INCLUDING MALLARDS! They say the native americans use to pile up mounds of mud for decoys.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BigMac said:


> I couldn't agree more about the paint! In this era decoys are made to impress the hunter not the ducks! There are studies out there that say the first colors ducks see from the air are black & white. I know a bunch of hunters that paint their deeks all black or all white. Heck I have killed many limmits over milk jugs painted all black... INCLUDING MALLARDS! They say the native americans use to pile up mounds of mud for decoys.


 Most hunters get way too technical for such a simple hunt, and they spend way too much $$$$$. The folks in marketing target hunters not ducks. Sure it's nice to have the latest and greatest gear, but it is not necessary like some people will have you believe. This is one thing that has bothered me the last few years, and the fact the sport is becoming so competitive among companies and hunters alike. Now if only a company could make a truly 100% waterproof glove I might just buy into that.:smile:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Rogers has a dozen for $25.99 (plus whatever shipping costs). I'm not sure if they're any good, but it's nice to see that there are still some companies trying to keep costs reasonable.

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/tanglefree-standard-16-mallard-floating-decoys-12-pack.html


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

those don't look bad at all clarq.... My ideal spread nowadays would be all no head feeders and a few surface feeders. and some good wake type dekes. But that'd be a pricy overhaul. I remember they use to have no heads sold separately in bins but I haven't been able to find em.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Most hunters get way too technical for such a simple hunt, and they spend way too much $$$$$. The folks in marketing target hunters not ducks. Sure it's nice to have the latest and greatest gear, but it is not necessary like some people will have you believe. This is one thing that has bothered me the last few years, and the fact the sport is becoming so competitive among companies and hunters alike. Now if only a company could make a truly 100% waterproof glove I might just buy into that.:smile:


No such thing as a waterproof glove in my experience! I've never found a glove that I was comfortable shooting in either. Some guys on other forums are starting to use gloves that are made for commercial fishermen, I might have to give those a try.

Actually guys that work in marketing for waterfowl companies might just be the best marketers in the world-they have convinced many hunters that one camo pattern is actually better than another, that square shotgun pellets will kill better than round ones, and that spending more money will help you kill more ducks. The power of advertising.....


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Most hunters get way too technical for such a simple hunt, and they spend way too much $$$$$. The folks in marketing target hunters not ducks. Sure it's nice to have the latest and greatest gear, but it is not necessary like some people will have you believe. This is one thing that has bothered me the last few years, and the fact the sport is becoming so competitive among companies and hunters alike. Now if only a company could make a truly 100% waterproof glove I might just buy into that.


Rob these boys here are the real deal. I wish I remembered where I got them from but it is 40 bucks well spent!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

have those same gloves. nice and warm, only problem is dexterity when those dekes frost up, but it sure beats numb painful fingers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

All my dekes except silos are G&H. Most are 15+ years old. I haven't bothered repainting them, they work just fine. I had some trouble with their goose floaters once, but they made it good. I wouldn't buy anything else.

I agree that hunting is overly commercialized these days. I enjoy a simpler, gadget-free approach.


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

I echo BigMac, I loved the hot buys for cheap
Filler. Drop a couple black and white pinner drakes
At the edge of the spread and you are in business. 

It's funny, I had this exact discussion at the Youth Fair
Fundraiser today. Seems one brand, especially their
Wigeon decoys are more like bald eagles after a few trips out.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

It's crazy what the manufacturers do when it comes to hunting and fishing gear. Costs for gear can really become prohibitive. I like quality gear as much as the next guy but sheesh, enough is enough. Kinda like the ammo thing now: if we keep buying at the high selling prices, those companies will keep selling 'em at those prices, to dang bad.

When pop's started me out in the 60's, I remember the deeks he had were so worn and drab looking I didn't think they even looked like birds! :shock: But we sure killed a lot of 'em anyway so they worked pretty dang good! :mrgreen:


----------

